# Introduction from a new Brother



## David Paul Cowley (Dec 30, 2017)

Greetings Brethren all, 

My name is David Paul Cowley from the Provincial Grand Lodge Isle Of Man.
I’m a member of the Mannin Lodge 7091, I’m going for my 3rd degree in the new year MM, in February 2018.  I hope I can contribute in anyway i can, if possible to your forum.

Many thanks... Brother Cowley


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 30, 2017)

Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 30, 2017)

Greetings and welcome Brother. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## Kangabrother (Dec 30, 2017)

David Paul Cowley said:


> Greetings Brethren all,
> 
> My name is David Paul Cowley from the Provincial Grand Lodge Isle Of Man.
> I’m a member of the Mannin Lodge 7091, I’m going for my 3rd degree in the new year MM, in February 2018.  I hope I can contribute in anyway i can, if possible to your forum.
> ...



Hello and welcome Bro David. I am new to this forum too and look forward to learning lots. Looking forward to reading of your progress in the Craft. Happy New Year! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 4, 2018)

Greetings and Welcome Brother...

I've known several Bros visit for the TT - but never heard of a Masonic Meeting around it - does it happen ?


----------



## Keith C (Jan 5, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Greetings and Welcome Brother...
> 
> I've known several Bros visit for the TT - but never heard of a Masonic Meeting around it - does it happen ?



Good question!

A brother in my lodge was talking about planning a trip to see the TT and I hopefully will make it one day!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 5, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Good question!
> 
> A brother in my lodge was talking about planning a trip to see the TT and I hopefully will make it one day!


I know they have a Masonic Meetup at Pennsic - that would be cool.... at any event like this..


----------



## Keith C (Jan 5, 2018)

Bloke said:


> I know they have a Masonic Meetup at Pennsic - that would be cool.... at any event like this..



I had no idea!  I am the Secretarie of our local SCA Shire (we are in the process of applying for Barony status from East Kingdom) but have yet to make it to Pennsic!  I will have to go this year!


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 10, 2018)

David Paul Cowley said:


> My name is David Paul Cowley from the Provincial Grand Lodge Isle Of Man.
> I’m a member of the Mannin Lodge 7091, I’m going for my 3rd degree in the new year MM, in February 2018.  I hope I can contribute in anyway i can, if possible to your forum.


Hello David,
Welcome to Freemasonry in general and this Forum in particular


----------



## Scoops (Jan 31, 2018)

David Paul Cowley said:


> Greetings Brethren all,
> 
> My name is David Paul Cowley from the Provincial Grand Lodge Isle Of Man.
> I’m a member of the Mannin Lodge 7091, I’m going for my 3rd degree in the new year MM, in February 2018.  I hope I can contribute in anyway i can, if possible to your forum.
> ...


Hearty greetings from the Province of Cheshire

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

